# VLC on FreeBSD



## balanga (Nov 20, 2019)

I've just watched a YouTube video on VLC  which shows numerous features of VLC which I was unaware of... Just wondered if anyone knows whether these features are available on the FreeBSD release...


----------



## shkhln (Nov 20, 2019)

Why don't you check them yourself?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 20, 2019)

Instead of forcing anyone to watch a 10 minute Youtube video why don't you tell us which features you're interested in?


----------

